# Confusion with Triton TRAoo1



## ScottD in BC (Mar 6, 2014)

Okay, now I'm totally confused. About 6 months ago I bought a new in the box Triton TRA001 from a reputable tool store. I bought it for the sole purpose of it's above the table ability to be adjusted in lieu of buying a router lift. It's never been opened and I'm about to put it into my router table, replacing my Hitachi M12V.
So I'm reading here on the forum and see several people saying the Triton TRA001 "IS NOT" the one that can be height operated from the topside of the table. That another model, the TRC001 is the one to be able to do that. 
So I do an internet search and see several stores selling the TRA001 touting it's "above table height adjustment crank handle feature". 
I haven't unwrapped my Triton yet as if it has to go back ... because then I'm better off not unwrapping it. I spoke with that router chap from the woodshows .. Mark Eastman? or something last year and he explained that I'd be loving my Triton because of this. 
So now I can't tell if mine needs to go back, or if it is the proper "top side crank handle version". Can anybody shed light as to this and clarify? I recently went to several websites who are selling the Triton TRA001 and they all cite the "crank handle above table feature". Or do I just have to open the darn box and hope the retailer will take it back.? Help!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Scott,

There is some confusion about the Triton "TRx000" family at the moment.

Open the box and see.

All the new TRA001 routers have the 'through the table height adjustment' facility.

I bought a new TRA001 not long ago and in the box was a TRC001. Go figure...

If yours states on the box, or in the ad that it does have the facility and you find that it doesn't (which I doubt), you have a case of false advertising and the item should be returned.


PS: don't wait until it is outside the warranty period before opening....


----------



## ScottD in BC (Mar 6, 2014)

thx James. I'm afraid I bought this more than 6 months ago so I'd probably be at the mercy of my "we'll see how friendly" tool merchant! I've read on this forum a number of the older models had a plastic gear which was problematic which has now been replaced. Be nice to know simply if "your s/n is above __blank__ then yours has the metal one. I'd hoped to not fully open the box but I guess I'll need to go into the garage & carefully have a look. Darn the confusion! I'm not certain what the "crank handle for above the table" would look like to even identify if I have the correct one? Did the older version (non top side adjustment model) have a crank handle as well for the underside? If so, even opening the box, how would I be able to determine which model I have? I guess what I'm asking is what do I look for to differentiate which model I have? (Being new to routing isn't much fun right now! ;(


----------



## ScottD in BC (Mar 6, 2014)

okay, against my thoughts, I went out and opened the new router. Now bear with me, I'm no router expert but this is what I saw and maybe you can tell me if I have the right model after all (wow would that be a relief!)
There is a silver metal crank rod with a close to 90 degree bend at the top. It's about (rod) 7" in lenth then after the 90 degree bend it has a orange knob on top of the bend. There is a black circular dial that slides along the length of the shaft. The bottom of the slver rod has a "T" shape which appears to mate to the little reverse "T shape" on the bottom of the "micro adjusting?" turret. 
By just having this "crank, is this the piece that ensures this model is the "above table adjusting version of the Triton? (fingers crossed)


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Scott, your model will adjust from above the table. The point that has been made in recent posts is people are surprised to learn they must reach under the table to lock the height once it is set. This is true of all routers and most lifts, it is not a big deal.

You can see where I removed the screw to take the spring out for table mounted use. When you undo the screw you must keep a hand on the knob so the spring doesn't try it's own moon launch.


----------



## ScottD in BC (Mar 6, 2014)

ahhh, it's refreshing to get "a break" and not have to return this girl! Thanks so much Mike for your help. No doubt once I get it into the table I'll have more queries. I was considering using the "Incra" insert designed for the Triton. I'm a bit confused from the other posts, if I do use this, will I have to drill the insert regardless? (One would think if the insert is designed for the Triton, then it would be pre-drilled) but then again, I suppose logic shouldn't factor in should it?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Through the table.......*

Hi Scott,

As Mike said, if the crank is enclosed in the box, than you have the newer model which will
adjust from above the table.


----------



## ScottD in BC (Mar 6, 2014)

thx James and Mike. Hey I presume both of you have this particular router? If so, I'll presume you both have it mounted in a router table? If so, what router table insert did you choose and what would you two recommend if you were to do it again now with more experience? or are you satisfied with the one you have?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Scott,

I have this router (TRB001) and an older model TRA001 (no crank). I have used both, table mounted.

I use the Oak Park 11" x 11" plate in the Oak Park Table and the el cheapo Grizzly plate (or clone thereof) in a larger table.

On both of them, I do not use the crank handle as I just reach under the OP table to adjust, using brass set up bars for height.

I am currently using the TRB001 hand held at the moment to confirm it is not 'tippy' as some people try and make out...


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Scott, my Triton is mounted on the $13 Grizzly mounting plate. Drilling the 4 mounting holes and the hole for the crank handle is not difficult.


----------



## ScottD in BC (Mar 6, 2014)

thx gents, I'll search around some more for the "perfect plate" as I really only ever want to buy just one.
PS: Mike, you need to see a therapist about that router addiction, I've got 6 and I thought I was in serious trouble! haha


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Too late Scott, and there are more...

The DeWalt 611 is gone but a small B&D took it's place.


----------



## Shortslvs (Jan 13, 2013)

I have mine on the Incra plate. It bolted up fine but I did have to cut hole for router crank. Not hard to do. Be sure you have the router bolted and oriented exactly where you like before boring the hole. Then throw it on the drill press with the proper bit and take your time.

I really over did it and used 3-1 oil as lube so I could instruct my young son 13 how to properly drill metal. Good time


----------



## TRITONEER (Jan 21, 2012)

*Height winder tra001*



ScottD in BC said:


> Okay, now I'm totally confused. About 6 months ago I bought a new in the box Triton TRA001 from a reputable tool store. I bought it for the sole purpose of it's above the table ability to be adjusted in lieu of buying a router lift. It's never been opened and I'm about to put it into my router table, replacing my Hitachi M12V.
> So I'm reading here on the forum and see several people saying the Triton TRA001 "IS NOT" the one that can be height operated from the topside of the table. That another model, the TRC001 is the one to be able to do that.
> So I do an internet search and see several stores selling the TRA001 touting it's "above table height adjustment crank handle feature".
> I haven't unwrapped my Triton yet as if it has to go back ... because then I'm better off not unwrapping it. I spoke with that router chap from the woodshows .. Mark Eastman? or something last year and he explained that I'd be loving my Triton because of this.
> So now I can't tell if mine needs to go back, or if it is the proper "top side crank handle version". Can anybody shed light as to this and clarify? I recently went to several websites who are selling the Triton TRA001 and they all cite the "crank handle above table feature". Or do I just have to open the darn box and hope the retailer will take it back.? Help!


Hi I am an online retailer for Triton tools and I can tell you that the latest and new 2400w model TRA001 does come with the table height winder , however the 2000 watt model does not--hope this helps-best regards Paul WORKCENTRE CENTRAL UK
TRITONEER


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

*Mike's routers*

Mike, on your profile, it might make sense to list the routers that you *don't* have.


----------



## KenM (Dec 9, 2007)

jw2170 said:


> Hi Scott,
> 
> As Mike said, if the crank is enclosed in the box, than you have the newer model which will
> adjust from above the table.


And, to confuse the issue more, I've had a TRA001 for a couple of years and have had the 'crank handle hits the fence' issue as others.
I recently purchased a new TRA001 from Kreg and now the crank handle is much longer and the collet nut is larger than the older one! :yes4:


----------



## richjh (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi Scott, 

I have the TRA001 mounted on a my table saw extension from MLCS. One thing I don't like about this router is the power switch. I use a momentary foot pedal switch on mine so I leave the power switch in the "on" position. To raise the collet through the base plate and engage the auto-lock so you can change bits, the power switch must be in the "off" position or you can't raise the collet high enough. This seems to always catch me when I have not used the router in awhile. Otherwise, I love it.

Rich


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Paul, (TenGees) the routers change on a regular basis. I am always trying different routers so I can answer questions about them.


----------



## KenM (Dec 9, 2007)

Mike said:


> Paul, (TenGees) the routers change on a regular basis. I am always trying different routers so I can answer questions about them.


And your wife actually believes that?????? :sold:


----------



## ScottD in BC (Mar 6, 2014)

That Incra plate does look pretty deluxe. I do like the magna-lok concept for the reducer rings but wow is it pricey! The cheaper Grizz plate is interesting, but I plan to do it only once so, we'll see I guess. Must be a bit of a guessing game to mark the hole for drilling the plate for the krank? Or not?


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

In regards to the Incra plate, I just got the PRL-V2 lift with the Incra plate on it. While I am just getting started on the table build for it, I did get a chance to look it over this weekend. The plate is expensive, but it is worth it. The magnetic rings are SOLID. They are keyed for a precise fit, and there really is no chance of these coming loose during operation. Incra also has a ring available that will accept PC style template bushings, which can be useful for some jigs. Their are leveling screws for the rings as well so that they will sit flush with the plate. The plate itself is a full 3/8" thick aluminum, with 10 set screws going around the perimeter so that you will get that plate good and level with your table. The sets screws are coated so that they will not move freely, so that vibration from the router won't cause them to move on their own. Plus, these are made in the USA!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Trb001...*



TRITONEER said:


> Hi I am an online retailer for Triton tools and I can tell you that the latest and new 2400w model TRA001 does come with the table height winder , however the 2000 watt model does not--hope this helps-best regards Paul WORKCENTRE CENTRAL UK
> TRITONEER


My new TRB001 is 2000W and does come with the handle.

This only adds to the current confusion regarding the Triton range of routers....


----------



## lredhage (Mar 25, 2014)

Scott, i just bought the triton tra001 and yes it does adjust from above the table and does it quite well. However there are a few things you have to get use to. First thing you need to do is to carefully remove the spring "note the operative word is Carefully"... I took the cap off my router to remove the springs and it jumped right out. After that i put the cap back on and mounted it to my router table. Several things you need to do when adjusting it from the top is to make sure the plunge lever is loose to raise it up, make sure the power switch is off so it will come all the way up and lock the spindle, and make sure your depth gage is locked down. I love this router however, i am having a problem with raising it all the way up and have checked all the things i just told you but i still can't raise it to the lock position. I'm sure it is something stupid that i am not doing. I sent an e-mail to triton and waiting them to assist me.


----------

